# Amazn Cold Smoked Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 2, 2020)

Did some cheese today with the amazn pellet tray with apple inside my PB Vert (no heat)














Yeah i know, cheese smokes better out of the wrappers....HA













Ready to take out. Smoke time about 1.5 hours.






Funny how some took more smoke. Maybe because some i got at wally and some at winn dixie.













Ran out of cheese cloth and paper bags so in zip locks for couple days then vac seal.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice variety of cheeses you've got there.   You should be sittin pretty for a while.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 2, 2020)

I’m new to cheese smoking, I have a mes30 and the amnzn pellet trey. So I can just buy the blocks of cheese and smoke them in my smoker with the pellet trey going and no heat. I’m  in Hawaii so the inside temp of my smoker would be near 90-100 already


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2020)

Rick looks good I like to stand the bars on the edge,you get more cheese on a rack.
PB works great for doing cheese
Richie


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 3, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> I’m new to cheese smoking, I have a mes30 and the amnzn pellet trey. So I can just buy the blocks of cheese and smoke them in my smoker with the pellet trey going and no heat. I’m  in Hawaii so the inside temp of my smoker would be near 90-100 already



Hey Brian,  I think your smoker is going to get too hot for cheese.  I use 2 6 inch tubes and pellets in an 18 inch WSM and don't even try to smoke cheese unless the temps are in the 40's.  The tubes will raise the smoker temps by 10 to 20 degrees and in my experience, cheese starts slumping through the smoker grates at around 85* smoke chamber temps.

You can try an external smoke generator and frozen jugs of ice in your MES.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> I have a mes30 and the amnzn pellet trey. So I can just buy the blocks of cheese and smoke them in my smoker with the pellet trey going and no heat. I’m  in Hawaii so the inside temp of my smoker would be near 90-100 already



Brian, take some of those pellets and turn them into dust...  The dust will burn about 20-25F colder than the pellets...   
The smoke is different when using dust...  It's less dense and makes for a better flavor, in my opinion...   FWIW, I started using dust on all the things I smoke...  I like the flavor much better...   






						Making dust from pellets...
					

Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!.. So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Too start, use no more than 2 1/2 cups of pellets to make your dust...   you will see .why when you add the water to them...  I dry at 300F for a couple 3 hours..  on a 1/2 sheet pan...

Here's a pork loin I made into ham burning dust....

.
	

		
			
		

		
	











..


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey Dave,  Thanks for the info on turning pellets to dust.  I'm going to get  a tray and try it.  I haven't very many nights cold enough to smoke cheese in the last couple years and tis could extend my season.

Bian;  You can also get some "Frog Mat" grilling mats.  The fine mesh will give more support to your cheese than the smoker grates.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2020)

That cheese sure looks good Rick!
Nice color!
This is definitely cheese & lox weather down here now!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice looking cheese Rick. Now your set for a while. You will have to get some of your old buddies in Pa to send you some good cheese.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Feb 3, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Brian, take some of those pellets and turn them into dust...  The dust will burn about 20-25F colder than the pellets...
> The smoke is different when using dust...  It's less dense and makes for a better flavor, in my opinion...   FWIW, I started using dust on all the things I smoke...  I like the flavor much better...
> 
> 
> ...



Not trying to derail this thread. But did you post a thread for this ham? It looks fantastic.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep...  It's in your mail box...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 10, 2020)

Finally got the cheese vac sealed.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 12, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> I’m  in Hawaii so the inside temp of my smoker would be near 90-100 already


I use a MES 30 for smoking cheese and I can smoke hard cheeses in 70 deg temps using a mailbox mod.  Tried using a tray inside and it was too much heat.  I'm not sure you could do  soft white cheese at that temp.  Using frozen ice jugs  might keep the temp down enough.


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 17, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Hey Dave,  Thanks for the info on turning pellets to dust.  I'm going to get  a tray and try it.  I haven't very many nights cold enough to smoke cheese in the last couple years and tis could extend my season.
> 
> Bian;  You can also get some "Frog Mat" grilling mats.  The fine mesh will give more support to your cheese than the smoker grates.



i've made a block of ice with non-plastic container (plastic will crack). put block of ice with a tray to catch water. keeps inside of the smoker 70-80 degrees.


----------

